

China vs US - Who Will Win the 21st Century - drey
http://globalpublicsquare.blogs.cnn.com/2011/07/14/china-vs-the-u-s-who-will-win-the-21st-century/

======
tokenadult
Partisan political statements rather than a serious analysis of which country
has the advantage.

